# Hand Stripping?



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

http://members.aol.com/msbritmor/handstrip.html

I was told by a Cairn Terrier enthusiast that I will have to do this to my pup one day. I was told that it has to be done to maintain her genetic color. I have a Cairn Terrier..Right now she is a brindle with black points but I was told to remain patient because it may take up to 3 years or more to get her natural color. She is starting to turn already..I am noticing a little red and also a little wheaton color. Her mom was a honey and dad was a grey brindle. Right now her prominent color is black.

Just wanting to know what you guys think about it. I think it looks like it would hurt..Do you really think it is necessary? 

I am not going to show her or anything, This is just for whats best for her..


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have no experience in this but I was watching animal planet, they were showing a woman hand stripping her cairn she said it takes out the lose hair like a brush does ours. the one she was stripping was a show dog but she said she does it to all of her dogs and that it may be a little uncomfortable the first time or two but after awhile they even stand and wait for their turn and seem to enjoy it. Just what I saw on tv.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

digits mama said:


> http://members.aol.com/msbritmor/handstrip.html
> 
> I was told by a Cairn Terrier enthusiast that I will have to do this to my pup one day. I was told that it has to be done to maintain her genetic color. I have a Cairn Terrier..Right now she is a brindle with black points but I was told to remain patient because it may take up to 3 years or more to get her natural color. She is starting to turn already..I am noticing a little red and also a little wheaton color. Her mom was a honey and dad was a grey brindle. Right now her prominent color is black.
> 
> ...


No, it's certainely not necessary. If it's done correctly and you just do a bit at a time at first, it's kind of like pulling out the coarser outer coat that doesn't lie flat. I did it when I was grooming but I was the only one in the area that did. I have seen some groomers that _said_ they knew how to handstrip that really hadn't a clue.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

If you plan to show your terrier then you must hand strip the coat to keep the correct texture. But if he's going to be a pet you can clip coat, which is what most pet owners have done. Some pet owners learn to strip the coat themselves as they want to keep that harsh terrier coat (less matting problems). If you do decide you want to strip the coat rather than have it clipped find a terrier handler to teach you how to do it properly. Chances of a regular pet groomer knowing how is just about nil.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Yall... I would like to keep her as close to weather resistant as possible. I find that her coat drys easily and its as if the rough hairs keep her undercoat dry when were out in the rain. also I notice she dries rather fast. I guess ill try to see if I can learn the technique..If she dont agree with it..Ill get her clipped..


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

In my opinion it IS necessary. It is virtually impossible to clip a cairn and for them to get that proper look of a cairn. Once its been clipped once or twice she will lose the natural harshness.

Handstripping contrary to popular belief doesnt hurt - the only time I say dont do it is if the dog is suffering froma skin complaint - if its minor let it recover before handstripping- if its a constant ailment then clipping is the best option.

You could learn to groom your dog yourself - or find a groomer who is competent in handstripping skills. You have two choices using a groomer - if it was me id want to see the dog every six weeks to keep the coat maintained at the right length - otherwise twice a year and strip the dog right back - which isnt as pretty but is the cheaper option and still allows the coat to grow back in harsh. If you learnt to maintain the jacket yourself with weekly pluckings of just the longest hairs then you could keep her the right length year round (roll the coat) and maybe visit a groomer 4 times a year for a general tidy up.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

all harsh coated terriers should be stripped all it is is stripping the dead coat, is easy enough to do i dosnt hurt the dog if its done corectly, it keeps the coat nice and harsh which keeps the weather out as u have to rember what they were breed to do go out working in all weathers 


there are lots of sights where they show u how to do it or u can ask ur local gromer to show u how t do it 

if ur not going to do this and have it shaved rember to suplent with some fish or everning primrose as clipping drys the coat


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks so much!.. She is now 9 weeks old...So far no known skin problems...
I had a wire haired terrier/chihuahua mix long time ago..she did have the skin ailment you guys are speaking of...oh I really hope Puddles doesnt have that problem...that was so sad.. So yea! I will be looking into doing this correctly..

As for the dead hairs versus longer hairs...Ya mean when the hair grows longer than the rest...does that mean it is dead and ready to be plucked..i did see the picts of the full stripping.....Yep..wasnt pretty..lol I really like the idea of the weekly pluckings...

I contacted Digits groomer about this...she says she doesnt offer that service...Off to learn to do this myself...Knowledge is power!


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

im a groomer and ove handstrripping so if uv got any questions send me a pm on here or email me at [email protected]

here is a webpage that looks good for explaining it  would love to see some pics 

i no its for a norfolk and the trim is diffrent but the stripping is stripping and it shows u how to tell when the coat is blown some owners will leave it every 2months or so but if u do a little each week then its not so much to do and wont make ur arms ach 
http://norfolkterrierclub.co.uk/coatcare.htm


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

If I had a rough-coated terrier I would definitely learn how to hand strip the coat. I'm glad you plan to learn how, digits mama.


----------



## wolfsoul (Feb 28, 2007)

We strip dogs often and don't enjoy doing it. It is uncomfortable for the dogs, if the dog is sensitive it can be painful. Many need to be muzzled. It is not a joyful experience by any means, we much prefer clipping them off. However, handstripping keeps nice colour and proper texture, and in my opinion it looks better. Really it's owner's preference.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

wolfsoul said:


> We strip dogs often and don't enjoy doing it. It is uncomfortable for the dogs, if the dog is sensitive it can be painful. Many need to be muzzled. It is not a joyful experience by any means, we much prefer clipping them off. However, handstripping keeps nice colour and proper texture, and in my opinion it looks better. Really it's owner's preference.


Then your not doing it right - and certainly shouldnt do it. I used to handstrip an incredibly aggressive wirefox and never did he object to the handstripping - everything else yes but never that. Its not painful and is only painful if pulling a coat that isnt ready or the dog has a skin problem. Its people saying that kind of thing that puts people off having their pet handstripped - clipping can ruin a perfectly good coat.

Yes some dogs are sensitive - but careful handstipping should mean the dog never finds it painful - and it should be a joyful experience - most of the dogs I handstrip fall asleep when its being done.


----------



## J1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

For what it's worth, I have a Brussels Griffon --- if they are a 'show dog' these dogs are "stripped" . My experience has been that every groomer I've been in contact with has refused to 'strip' any dog. They have told me that it can be uncomfortable and is unnecessary for dogs that aren't shown(keep in mind, this is just what I've been told over the years by groomers)... Daisy (our Brussels) has never been 'shown' ... she is just a wonderful addition to our 'family' ... and has an adorable personality... the groomers I've chosen have done a wonderful job over the years and she has always come out of their shops looking 'great'!... I should add that she's never had any skin/hair issues and her color is wonderful ... I know she's not the same breed you have, but thought I'd offer the info I've been given over time... Should you decide to 'strip' your puppy -- I agree with the others that have said that you should learn to do this yourself with the help of experienced people and certainly, if your puppy should show any pain you can stop it right away...I have to admit --- pulling hair - 'stripping' "sounds" like it would 'hurt' -- I know "I" would shy away from someone pulling my hair...I guess that's why I never considered having Daisy stripped over the years... Good luck, and let us know how things are going with your decision! ...J


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i gotta say i only have to muzzle one dog when we strip only beacue es not to nice maybe ur not doing it right if most of the dogs write very nice


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey everyone!!

j1966...oh I love the brussels! pics pleasee?? 

Divadog....I sat with her last night and tugged her longer hairs..not to remove any but just to see how she would react to me tugging on her hairs..Can ya believe she laid down and loved it?? She NEEVEERR lays down when i am around her..she is this big ball of energy that I have named the holy terrier! So maybe I have a sleeper stripper?!?

Wolfsoul.... Proper texture is the key.. I live in the very south of the gulf coast and it is usually humid or raining. The weather resisitance is my aim to try to keep. She will be traveling with me to work everyday and she will be in the pond.. which i cant keep her out of already.. So hopefully, If she continues to agree with me yanking on her hair.. I am willing to try! 

Skelaki....Thanks! Yea, I am one of those people that live by the book. Sometimes a blessing sometimes a curse, But I want to do it right.

Merrow!! Love the idea of stripping a little here and there. And I also appreciate the help your offering! I will definatly be contacting you very soon! So how soon can I start my practice? is she still young yet? Here is a picture. She will be 10 weeks friday this week.

Thanks everyone! You all have helped sooo much!


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

There ya go digitmamma - it isnt painful and you really could with practice do it yourself - You still might like her to have a proffesional trim a few times a year - but make sure your clear you dont want her clipped. and pluck her head hair too - pull the long hairs and strip off the top of her ears.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

right u want to get ur self some stripping knifes i use the mikki ones a red and a blue or a corse or a fine one hese will make it a bit eayser for u if u can get on with doing it with ur fingers 

i cant tell u when u need to do hard without feeling the coat it will just be a wait and see the coat need to grow and get the harsh feel to it then its readdy to strip they tend to get a very essy look to it bust when it needs doing if u spend a few minits each week then it wont be a big task for u if u no what i mean this is what i would do if i had a terrier peronaly i dont like shaving dogs off for no reason lol 

i usally strip a bit out of the pups at about 4-5 months but some get there adult coat trough at diffrent ages so u will just have to wait and see as u are stripping him it will be minimal trimming so i will be able to talk u trough that when u need to as well :0

xx

and how cute is ur pup


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

Dont use a stripping knife unless someone shows you how - used wrong you will cut the coat which can do nearly as much damage as clipping


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok....Yesterday was the first stripping Phase. I bathed her and while I was working in the shampoo I scrubbed her using a pumice stone. SHE ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT! It worked well. She still has some of the black puppy fuzz but she is turning a little more wheaton/Red color... As she sleeps (which is rare) I do hand strip some..It is getting to where it doesnt bother her at all. Noone Hand strips in my area I would have to travel to New Orleans to get her done and it comes with a 300 dollar price tag. I dont mind the money as much as reaalllly wanting to do this myself. I do feel it is a bonding experience


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

$300 dollars - just for a groom - what are they grooming with gold stripping knives?!!!!!!! Please tell me you calculated travelling costs in that price and its notjust for the groom or I might just die!!! That or start charging more


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeas ma'am....They say hand stripping will take virtually all day. Which would be great and I can go have coffee in the french Quarter. I found it to be quite hefty myself.. Figured I need a new line of work..HEHE joking...The few groomers I spoke to here seemed like they werent sure of hand stripping. Like "yea. uh. we can. but. uh." So when I did hear about this woman..Who was refered to me by my vet. She told me that she isnt a groomer but she shows Cairns but it would come with that price tag. I may take her up on it one time. Just so I can learn the correct technique.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

Dear god - in that case I am so not charging enough!! Mind if not many other groomers do handstripping then she probably can charge that - if you want it done you would pay it I guess. But come on its a little cairn - it really shouldnt take all day!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking......She is only 7 lbs....Maybe I inturrupted her or something because she wasnt all that thrilled to hear from me.. maybe Ill wait till she is 6 months or so and at least get my moneys worth?! lol where are you Divadog..maybe you can put us on your appt book?


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

Lol would cost you more than $300 to have me groom her - im in a completely different country to you !!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ohhh even better!  I guess traveling and hour to New Orleans aint that bad then huh?! haha


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

300 bucks..... well i can believe it. im in so cal and it is 150 in my area (santa Barbara) by a groomer that i know isnt very good. one in L.A that is good charges relative to the dog, depnding on size and coat type, etc. most groomers out here dont do it mainly b/c of how much work it is. most who know how (or at least are really good at it) are from an older generation of grooming who dont want to hand strip anymore. its hard on your joints and arms, and pretty much your whole body. 

anytime a dog is hurt by any brush being used, it is because: a)your doing it wrong or b) a skin problem.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Normal rate for hand stripping is $85 per hour. Right now I would just be getting a stripping stone and running that over her jacket. I wish you were closer, I love to teach how to hand strip dogs. 
Another option is attending a dog show in your area and meet other terrier owners. You might find someone close by who would be willing to give you guidance. Just remember not all people are so good at it. It is an art. I worked for a Professional Terrier handler to learn to groom properly. 
If I could figure out how to send PM's I could point you in the right direction to get proper grooming tools. I do alot of my stripping using nothing more than a Dr Scholls pumice stone on a handle. I just pulled one of my girls down to her knickers. She looks soooo cute.


----------

